# Cree based headlamp?



## Handlobraesing (Dec 14, 2007)

Preferably AA powered. Do we have 'em yet?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 14, 2007)

The ZebraLight is one. Think there might be some others.

Geoff


----------



## degarb (Dec 14, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> The ZebraLight is one. Think there might be some others.
> 
> Geoff



I don't think zebra counts. This is a floody (which means little detail work, or throw.) flashlight with too few cells to run a real work day with any lumens on a head band.


I've only seen 3 AAA on Deal Extreme. You'd have to modify own AA pack in. But Deal Extreme doesn't take safe payments, as in prepaid CC or money orders. I am not up to sending out a CC number to China, or giving PP my bank info.


----------



## Dobbler (Dec 15, 2007)

degarb said:


> I don't think zebra counts. This is a floody (which means little detail work, or throw.) flashlight with too few cells to run a real work day with any lumens on a head band.
> 
> 
> I've only seen 3 AAA on Deal Extreme. You'd have to modify own AA pack in. But Deal Extreme doesn't take safe payments, as in prepaid CC or money orders. I am not up to sending out a CC number to China, or giving PP my bank info.



Get a separate bank account and setup PayPal. It'll make your life easier. I never keep more than $100 in my PayPal bank account, which is a separate institution (credit union) in another state.


----------



## fordwillman (Dec 15, 2007)

I have been watching to see when there will be a good Cree headlamp also...where is it???


----------



## degarb (Dec 15, 2007)

fordwillman said:


> I have been watching to see when there will be a good Cree headlamp also...where is it???



Here is an excellent one! http://www.ledflashlight-hk.com/admin/product/productlist/Powerful_CREE_LED_Headlamp_99908.htm

Looks like you will need to buy at least 1000 of them.


----------



## tnuckels (Dec 15, 2007)

Woo-Hoo ... I feel a group buy in the air!


----------



## GaryF (Dec 15, 2007)

Cree Headlamps


The ZebraLight H50, and the soon to come H30 http://www.zebralight.com/
The Foxfury Pro III Tac-Fire http://foxfury.com/products/pro_series/tactical/tactical_3.html
A host of cheapies from places like Kaidomain and DealExtreme
The soon to be released Coleman Mini http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-718&categoryid=1116
Fenix will release one, probably in the first quarter 2008, specs unknown.
My "guess" is that will be a whole bunch of them showing up in the 2008 product announcements from the bigger headlamp vendors such as Princton Tec, Petzl, Black Diamond, and maybe Streamlight.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Dec 16, 2007)

degarb said:


> I don't think zebra counts. This is a floody (which means little detail work, or throw.) flashlight with too few cells to run a real work day with any lumens on a head band.
> 
> I've only seen 3 AAA on Deal Extreme. You'd have to modify own AA pack in. But Deal Extreme doesn't take safe payments, as in prepaid CC or money orders. I am not up to sending out a CC number to China, or giving PP my bank info.


 
When people say Cree and headlamp - I think Zebralight! 

Have you seen the output of the Zebralight Q5 on high? I was amazed at how much light this tiny headlamp put out. Better than a lot of much bigger units. With three levels you can stretch out the battery life. How hard would it be to carry one or two extra AA cells in your pocket to get you through a work day, compared to lugging around those extra cells strapped to your head all day?

I don't own one yet, but I got to use one for a while and I'm very impressed.


----------



## glockboy (Dec 17, 2007)

Somebody sent this link to 4seven.




degarb said:


> Here is an excellent one! http://www.ledflashlight-hk.com/admin/product/productlist/Powerful_CREE_LED_Headlamp_99908.htm
> 
> Looks like you will need to buy at least 1000 of them.


----------



## degarb (Dec 22, 2007)

LED_Thrift said:


> Have you seen the output of the Zebralight Q5 on high? I was amazed at how much light this tiny headlamp put out. Better than a lot of much bigger units. How hard would it be to carry one or two extra AA cells in your pocket to get you through a work day, compared to lugging around those extra cells strapped to your head all day?



That is the problem. If sold at Walmart or the Depot, I would buy and return next day if not happy. I cannot see the output without alot of hassle. That is why I would like to ask, how does THE LUX (I don't care too much about lumens) compare with a lux 1 or 3, Dorcy, Garrity, or Brinkman headlamp, as sold in last year or two at Walmart or Lowes?

{The rest of this post is my reasoning toward tight beam and need for bigger battery pack.}

You are posting to guy that thinks the Lowes 1 watt or Sears' 3 watt Dorcy doesn't have enough lux after one hour drop in power to spot a sanding flaw on a 8 foot high door frame from 7 foot away (so retired both to an emergency drawer after a few days testing them), while a good, tight optic reflector 1 watt Brinkman (or Garrity) headlamp not only does, but can continue to show up these textural flaws in even after 7 hours of use on a near dead 3 watt-hour battery pack. So, I am really leary of any lamp that fails to invest in a good tight reflector. I also find one of my biggest challenges in running interior paint crews is enforcing small eye jumps across a wall or trim, as the human eye can only focus on detail in a circle about less than three inches in diameter. A tight light helps enforce this, as well as make better use of batteries. (I equate a tighter spot to more efficient design.) If I need a flood, I just use my 50 hour Nichia based Energizer in tandem with a torch--since $14, easy to get more, super light and long enough switch-but I digress. (I understand a biker or ems worker would need more peripherial.)

As far as feeding any light batteries every 2-5 hours, done it. It really doesn't work if one is focused on working and not on cigarette breaks, not to mention light output drops that can compromise quality of my work. I find that since, I am not running or bouncing, three AA on rear pack is actually more comfortable than 3 AAA in head of light. Also, with 9.6 watt hour possible and several settings, one charge every 11 hours to keep light up to near maximum.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 6, 2008)

This will most likely have a Cree


----------

